# Problème de caractère sur les pages web



## new_mactiger_user_ (11 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai quelques soucis de caractères sur certaines pages web, aussi bien sur Safari que Firefox3. Sur certaines pages, les caractères sont illisibles (combinaisons de chiffres, caractère asiatique, caractère arabe, ... ). J'ai épluché le forum de long en large, et essayé quelques manip (préférences/international/menu saisie : puis cocher "palette de caractère unicode" et "utiliser la même méthode de saisie pour tous les document" ; dans préférence de firefox, j'ai utilisé l'UTF-8 comme encodage par défaut). Bref, j'ai essayé tout ce qui se propose sur le forum, mais rien n'y fait. Deux exemples de pages illisibles ci-joint (l'une sur Gmail, l'autre sur Orange).
















Précision, sur d'autres pages web, les caractère son parfaitement lisibles.

Merci à tous,


----------



## maousse (11 Juillet 2008)

pour safari, quel réglage as-tu pour le menu affichage>encodage texte ?
Laisse sur "automatique", normalement pas de soucis.

Tu n'as pas viré de polices par défaut de ton système ? C'est uniquement avec safari et firefox ?(parce que si ça commence à toucher plus d'une application, il est même bizarre qu'il n'y en ait pas d'autres qui posent problème.)


----------



## new_mactiger_user_ (11 Juillet 2008)

il y aurait quelqu'un pour m'aider s'il vous plaît?


----------



## new_mactiger_user_ (11 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> pour safari, quel réglage as-tu pour le menu affichage>encodage texte ?
> Laisse sur "automatique", normalement pas de soucis.
> 
> Tu n'as pas viré de polices par défaut de ton système ? C'est uniquement avec safari et firefox ?(parce que si ça commence à toucher plus d'une application, il est même bizarre qu'il n'y en ait pas d'autres qui posent problème.)




Merci pour la réponse, mais ça ne change pas. Et non, je n'ai pas viré de polices par défaut de mon système, et oui, c'est uniquement avec safari et firefox.
En revanche, le problème est venu après l'installation de os x tiger 10.4.6 et les différentes mises à jour jusqu'à 10.4.11. Avant j'étais sur 10.3.9, et tout était nickel.


----------



## cboutteau (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Fraichement inscrite sur le forum pour trouver une solution sur l'encodage de texte : apparemment exactement même problème que new_mactiger_user_
mais depuis Mail

Pour ma part, je rencontre des problèmes d'encodage de texte lorsque j'envoie un mail depuis le logiciel mail de mon mac OsX v. 10.4.11, PowerPC G5. Les destinataires de ces mails (sur PC) reçoivent deux fois le texte dans leurs corps de mails (outlook, outlook express...) : le premier texte contient des caractères spéciaux ((combinaisons de chiffres, caractère asiatique, caractère arabe, ... ), le mail en devient illisible, et ai bien souvent le seul que les destinataires lisent puisque spontanément personne ne descend pour trouver le second texte (normal !)
Mon encodage de texte est sur automatique. J'ai également testé différents encodage sans succès.
Quelqu'un se serait-il déjà penché sur ce problème et aurait trouver une solution ?
D'avance, je vous remercie pour vos réponses


Catherine


----------



## Aliboron (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



cboutteau a dit:


> apparemment exactement même problème que new_mactiger_user_ mais depuis Mail


... donc pas du tout le même problème  



cboutteau a dit:


> Pour ma part, je rencontre des problèmes d'encodage de texte lorsque j'envoie un mail depuis le logiciel mail de mon mac OsX v. 10.4.11, PowerPC G5. Les destinataires de ces mails (sur PC) reçoivent deux fois le texte dans leurs corps de mails (outlook, outlook express...)


Bug bien connu de Mail, traité à de nombreuses reprises sur le forum. Il faut changer l'encodage en UTF-8 soit manuellement au moment de l'envoi, soit "définitivement" à l'aide d'une commande dans le Terminal :

*defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8"* <Entrée>


----------



## cboutteau (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour et merci Aliboron pour cette réponse pour laquelle personne dans mon environnement n'avait su m'apporter une quelconque solution.

Effectivement la modif manuelle fonctionne mais c'est fastidieux et sujet d'oubli s'il faut le faire à chaque mail. De plus si je sélectionne un mail que j'ai reçu et que je change l'encodage en UTF-8, c'est moi qui me retrouve avec des caractères spéciaux.

J'aurai bien voulu faire le changement "définitif" à l'aide d'une commande dans le Terminal :
defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8" <Entrée>

mais, je ne sais pas comment on fait, peux-tu m'apporter des précisions d'une part ?
D'autre part, cela ne risque-t-il pas d'inverser le problème et que ce soit désormais moi qui ne puisse plus lire les mails que je reçois uniquement qu'en caractères spéciaux ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Aliboron (13 Août 2008)

cboutteau a dit:


> personne dans mon environnement n'avait su m'apporter une quelconque solution.


Bah, pourtant c'est un bug bien connu de Mail 2 (voir les nombreux messages qui en traitent sur ce forum et ailleurs) qui semble d'ailleurs ne pas être vraiment résolu dans Mail 3 (normal, ça ne touche pas trop les américains). C'est déjà pas mal qu'on ait une solution de contournement pour ceux qui tiennent à utiliser Mail quand même 



cboutteau a dit:


> si je sélectionne un mail que j'ai reçu et que je change l'encodage en UTF-8, c'est moi qui me retrouve avec des caractères spéciaux.


Tu n'as pas besoin de le faire pour les messages reçus.



cboutteau a dit:


> J'aurais bien voulu faire le changement "définitif" à l'aide d'une commande dans le Terminal :
> defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8" <Entrée>
> 
> mais, je ne sais pas comment on fait, peux-tu m'apporter des précisions d'une part ?


Tu vas dans /Applications/Utilitaires et tu lances "Terminal". Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tu colles *defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8" *et tu tapes sur la touche "Entrée". C'est tout. C'est fini.

Ne t'attends pas à noter de changement particulier (mais tu pourras en voir un dans le fichier de préférences com.apple.mail.plist). Simplement l'encodage choisi par défaut pour les messages que tu composeras sera dorénavant UTF-8 (tu peux faire machine arrière avec la commande *defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset* si tu le souhaites un jour). Et ça devrait résoudre le problème dans la majorité des cas.



cboutteau a dit:


> D'autre part, cela ne risque-t-il pas d'inverser le problème et que ce soit désormais moi qui ne puisse plus lire les mails que je reçois uniquement qu'en caractères spéciaux ?


Comme vu plus haut, ne pas confondre la lecture des messages reçus et la composition de messages pour envoi.


----------



## cboutteau (14 Août 2008)

Super merci beaucoup


----------



## jean marron (27 Août 2008)

bonsoir,
j'ai effectivement un problème avec mes polices de caractères pour tout ce qui est en ligne (consultation mail, sites internet ...)

Je vais tacher d'être simple et clair :

Hier, j'ai installé toutes mes fonts de mon "ex" pc vers le mac et aujourd'hui en me rendant sur le site deezer (désolé pour la pub) les fonts par défaut ont changés, que se soit avec safari, camino, firefox. 
Selon les sites visités soit j'ai les fonts par defaut (time et courrier) soit je me retrouve avec des fonts de mon catalogue mais qui sont plutot illisible dans un texte (ce ne sont pas des caractère chinois ou autres).

Je pense que j'ai du effacer des polices systeme  "not on purpose" si vous pensez que c'est le cas savez vous comment les reconfigurer :

time machine ? formatage ? ....


J'ai lu attentivement ce post et essayer de mon coté quelques manip, mais rien de concluant


d'avance merci pour les réponses futur.


----------



## jean marron (28 Août 2008)

bon ben, j'ai appliqué la solution extrême : formatage du disque et réinstallation ...
Avant, j'ai essayé l'upgrade (donc os x seulement) mais il y avait des problèmes d'affichages.

Le formatage semble avoir résolu mon problème, maintenant délicatement et avec l'aide de time machine je récupère mes dossiers de données.


----------

